# ps3 guitar hero connector?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have a ps3 with the GH legends of rock les paul that came with the game. the guitar had this usb connector that plugged into the ps3. well i broke it on accident, is there anyway i can get another? And just to clarify breaking, the chipboard is broken in half.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Chyrio

Sorry for the delay. 
If you have any soldering skills search the internet for a new chipboard for the ps3 and have it replaced. 



Good luck.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm i guess thats the only option. i do know how to solder but how can i get the new chip to sync with the guitar?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Try this forum they're in a better position to help you. 

http://www.ps3hax.net/



Note: Be advised that any modification you do will be done at your own risk, consult with reputable shops first before taking it apart. Tampering with internal components will void the warranty on your machine.


----------

